# Prince Hall Day Service



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 10, 2010)

Prince Hall Day was celebrated by District 5 at Mount Pilgrim Baptist Church in McConnells, SC. Our Host Lodge was Four Cross Lodge # 109, Worshipful Master Torrance Robinson wielded the gavel and did an outstanding job of  presiding over the Craft during our celebration. All of the Lodges within the District were well represented and the Sisters of Lady Esther Chapter 353, New Twilight 199 and the Daughters of Israel 313 capably represented the South Carolina Order of the Eastern Star! 

District Deputy Clyde Rice and the District Staff of Special Deputy's Joe Davis,Walter Littlejohn ,District Deputy Emeritus Charlie Dixon, District Officers Jerwon Avery,Cedric Tidwell,Gregory Carter and Thomas Love were in attendance providing leadership and wise counsel.

As the Pastor and Congregation of Mount Pilgrim Baptist Church were the epitome of host,a generous donation was collected by the Brothers and Sisters of the District to be presented to the Youth of the Church. A great time was had by all and District 5 would certainly love for Mount Pilgrim to offer their grand facility for future celebrations. For those Brothers and Sisters of the District that were unable to attend, we sorely missed you and look forward to you being able to participate in future celebrations!

The Grand Architect of the Universe spoke to the Pastor and delivered her a Mighty Word, which she eloquently shared with all! Again, it was a great day and Prince Hall would be proud, So Mote it Be!


----------

